# RM Händlersuche



## Polsanne (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

liebäugle seid geraumer Zeit mit dem neuen Element 70 und habe nach langem Kampf das OK von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen. Leider ist im Raum Osnabrück kein RM Händler ansässig. Wer kann mir einen guten Händler empfehlen? (guter Service/guter Preis) Ich bin natürlich bereit 1-2h Fahrzeit in Kauf zu nehmen.

Im voraus Danke


----------



## numinisflo (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich persönlich habe bisher mit drei Rocky Händler durchweg sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese auch weiterempfehlen.
Ansonsten kann man solche Dinge aber auch über die RM Homepage herausfinden.

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/

http://www.my-roesch.de/

http://www.bike-it-easy.de/


Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

